# Dying man left on pavemnt for 2 hours as shoppers walk around him.



## ChungyUK (Feb 27, 2008)

What kind of world do we live in. It simply wasn't right.

Dying man left on pavement for two hours as shoppers walk around him | Mail Online


----------

